# Bending Cherokee "Frame"



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I have been told by a few people now that if I were to put a plow on my 98' Cherokee I WILL bend the "Frame". I understand that its a unibody but how easily does the frame bend on these? 

Thanks,
employee of NBI


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I beat on mine plowing for 2 years and haven't tweaked anything. I've only seen a few bent and it was on hardcore wheeling rigs.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

festerw;414022 said:


> I beat on mine plowing for 2 years and haven't tweaked anything. I've only seen a few bent and it was on hardcore wheeling rigs.


Have you hit any curbs? Commercial or Res.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

No curbs but plenty of other things (stumps count right?), I do our lot at the family business plus a few driveways.


----------

